# Rezepte für Stör



## mlkteam (13. April 2009)

Guten Tag zusammen,

habe vor kurzem einen Stör gefangen und würde ihn gerne demnächst zubereiten..Habe jedoch noch nie Stör gegessen oder gebraten deswegen meine Frage an euch: Wie bereitet Ihr Stör zu?Im Ofen oder in der Pfanne? Habe letztens ein Rezept gesehen und zwar den Stör in Stücke schneiden diese würzen und kurz in der Pfanne anbraten und dann die Stücke für 10 Min. bei 150 °C in den Backofen.Darüber noch Zwiebeln und so..Soll recht gut schmecken.Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Stör? Sprich ist es ein leckerer Fisch oder eher nicht so?

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## girgele (13. April 2009)

*AW: Rezepte für Stör*

Gibt doch ne menge rezepte im internet..weiß ja deinen geschmack und vor allem die größe deines störs nicht..

http://rezepteland.de/Russland/Vors...liche-Art-Osetrina-Marinowannaja-P::3715.html


http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/470631140629139/Stoer-gegrillt-und-gekocht.html

oder gib einfach bei googel stör und zubereitung ein #h


----------



## Steff-Peff (14. April 2009)

*AW: Rezepte für Stör*

Hallo,

Stör war schon mal am 14.01.09 ein Thema > "Stör, aber wie? ". Da habe ich auf ein ungarisches Rezept verwiesen. 
Vielleicht ist ja das das Richtige #6

Gruß

Steff-Peff


----------



## Lil Torres (18. April 2009)

*AW: Rezepte für Stör*

hi,

also ich kann dir stör eig. nur geräuchert empfehlen, 
ist eine echte delikatesse. :m

schneide ihn dazu am besten in stücke (sicheln, koteletts... kennst du bestimmt vom lachs) und räucher ihn dann ähnlich wie eine forelle (wenig gewürze) denn der stör ist bekannt für seinen sehr guten eigengeschmack.


----------



## Stachelritter86 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Rezepte für Stör*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> also ich kann dir stör eig. nur geräuchert empfehlen,
> ist eine echte delikatesse. :m
> ...



Hab ich mal in Polen gekriegt, war superlecker. Kann ich nur empfehlen, den Stör zu räuchern...

beste Grüße
Markus


----------

